# God and the Spider



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

God and the Spider 

During World War II, a US marine was separated from his unit on a
Pacific island. The fighting had been intense, and in the smoke and
the crossfire he had lost touch with his comrades.
Alone in the jungle, he could hear enemy soldiers coming in his
direction. Scrambling for cover, he found his way up a high ridge to
several small caves in the rock. Quickly he crawled inside one of
the caves. Although safe for the moment, he realized that once the
enemy soldiers looking for him swept up the ridge, they would
quickly search all the caves and he would be killed.
As he waited, he prayed, Lord, if it be your will, please protect me.
Whatever your will though, I love you and trust you. Amen.
After praying, he lay quietly listening to the enemy begin to draw
close. He thought, Well, I guess the Lord is not going to help me
out of this one.Then he saw a spider begin to build a web over the
front of his cave. 

As he watched, listening to the enemy searching for him all the
while, the spider layered strand after strand of web across the
opening of the cave.
He thought what I need is a brick wall and what the Lord has sent
me is a spider web. God does have a sense of humor.
As the enemy drew closer he watched from the darkness of his
hideout and could see them searching one cave after another. As they
came to his, he got ready to make his last stand. To his amazement,
however, after glancing in the direction of his cave, they moved on.
Suddenly, he realized that with the spider web over the entrance,
his cave looked as if no one had entered for quite a while. Lord,
forgive me, prayed the young man. I had forgotten that in you a
spider's web is stronger than a brick wall.

We all face times of great trouble. When we do, it is so easy to
forget the victories that God would work in our lives, sometimes in
the most surprising ways. As the great leader, Nehemiah, reminded
the people of Israel when they faced the task of rebuilding
Jerusalem , In God we will have success! [Nehemiah 2:20]

Remember: Whatever is happening in your life, with God, a mere
spiders web can become a brick wall of protection. Believe He is
with you always. Just speak His name through Jesus His son, and you
will see His great power and love for you.

Have a great day 2coolers!!


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

spotsndots,
AMEN!!!!!!!! Great story. Thanks for sharing it.

Pods


----------



## Tippet (Jun 26, 2004)

*Wow*

God does work in wonderful and wounderus ways!
Thanks for sharing.
God Bless


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

What an awesome story illustrating God's power to deliver us! And many times, He uses common everyday things to do it! We *know* when we have received a miracle from God, but many times unbelievers will tell us it isn't so.

Natural man cannot receive the things of God for they are spiritually discerned.

Thank you for posting that!


----------



## big O (Mar 8, 2007)

Great story God works in ways we cant comprehend. But we know that all things work together for good for those who love God, to those who are called according to His purpose. Rom.8:28


----------

